# Mallenders



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

What the heck is a mallender?

Wait--Google:
Malanders | Define Malanders at Dictionary.com

I have never heard of such a thing. Behind the knee?


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Is it a sore on the neck or a sore behind the knee??? Two definitions for it in wiki and I have never heard of it either at least not using that terminology.Interested to know what others say.


----------



## GermanHorseGirl (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry for it.. The German word is Mauke and on leo.org it is called mallenders in english..
maybe a picture helps us? mauke - Google-Suche
don't be shocked, my horse hasn't this illness in such a strengthness, it is only a small part like a finger nail on both behind legs! 
Sorry for it!


----------



## GermanHorseGirl (Dec 22, 2011)

I hope you understand what I mean...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It looks and sounds like mud fever.. 
What I'm doing with my horse is cleaning the area as best as I can, peeling the scabs off (carefully..) then washing them and scrubbing them with a sponge (like to clean the dishes) in a solution containing about 2 cups of water with 2 tablespoons betadine inside.. then I dry them with a towel.. and put diaper rash cream on. They look amazing after just one try so I am keeping up with this regimen.

I hope you and your horse feel better!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

It looks like Scratches/Mud Fever. Lots of treatment options for it. Missy had a bit when I bought her, I scrubbed her with chlorhexadine and put A & D ointment on afterwards. She also went into a pasture without any mud or muck, a change from previous owner, that in itself helped a bunch. With those things it cleared up pretty quick.


----------



## GermanHorseGirl (Dec 22, 2011)

@ Sky: Mud fewer - that sounds right, thanks!

Thanks for your description! I will try it =) 

But could you please explain me "diaoer rash cream" ?


----------



## GermanHorseGirl (Dec 22, 2011)

@MHFoundation: The mare is only 7 weeks at her new stable, where there is no mud any more so the causes are removed.. it's also getting better but it's not healing completely, there is still a small area.. 
thanks for your help!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

If you go to any store with baby products like tear free shampoo, diapers, baby powder.. there is this tube of cream that is used for rashes on a baby's bum. It has healing properties, keeps out gunk, and smells good too and it works well on horses. It's affordable too mine was around $2.

JUST SO YOU KNOW.. DO NOT SHAVE THE HORSE'S LEGS. I've been told that makes it worse especially if you shave off feathers!


----------



## GermanHorseGirl (Dec 22, 2011)

@ sky: thanks, I know now how the cream is called in germany =) and thanks for your hint about shaving because I even thought about trying it - i will not!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You're welcome!


----------

